# Kinda bummed.... Not anymore!!!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have had a buck living here for about 2 weeks... to attempt to have my last doe bred. BUT... so far no action has taken place! I had estimated that she would be back in heat by last monday.. but evidently I was all wrong in "reading" her hormones. .. He needs to get back home to "work" for other clients... this weekend, so tomorrow's our last chance. Oh Well... I guess she may wait a bit longer - or maybe next year???


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Kinda bummed....*

Yeah, that's too bad. Just when you think you have the "cycle" figured out they "throw you a curve". I've had a weird breeding season here. Just when I think everyone is finally bred...one goes into heat again!

Maybe they "did the deed" when you had your back turned? :roll:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kinda bummed....*

Yep, betcha he got the job done while you werent looking.
One yr had a young buck here, never did see any action at all but 5 mos later...and they all kidded the same few days!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kinda bummed....*



> Maybe they "did the deed" when you had your back turned? :roll:





> Yep, betcha he got the job done while you werent looking.


 I agree...I had a Doe... that I never seen come in or be bred....4 months late she formed an udder...then at 5 months she kidded ....so there are some that do it when you are not looking.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kinda bummed....*

Bet he has serviced her and all is well. Hopeful that is the case for you.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Kinda bummed....*

I've had does here to be bred that took 17 days to be bred. You could have been reading her wrong or perhaps she pulled a backup heat which would delay her coming in again. If you can swing keeping the buck one more week I'd at least give it the full cycle.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Kinda bummed....*

The buck owner said she would probably call this weekend to arrange "pick up"... but guess who finally came into HEAT!!!?... Yesterday afternoon she seemed really loud, rolled her head... and was quite pink in the behind. Today... she's been very cuddly with him and I was in the pen when he covered her! YAAAAAA... Good timing, Pixie!
Now they can call anytime!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Pixie didn't scruntch up her body... like they usually do... but I saw a bit dribble out of her immediately after "the deed".. so I'm guessing that will be good enough.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:wahoo: :hi5:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> Pixie didn't scruntch up her body... like they usually do... but I saw a bit dribble out of her immediately after "the deed".. so I'm guessing that will be good enough.


It only takes one time! :clap: That's great that she came into heat at just the right time! In the past, I would only leave the girls in w/the buck for about 10 min. They'd get covered 2x by then & I always thought them scrunching their bodies up was because he was so rough. I didn't realize it was a normal happening. :laugh: I love the "tidbits" of info here. Although, it does make me feel a bit numb after how many times I've witnessed it & didn't understand. :roll:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope she settles for you :hug: :wahoo:


----------

